# Fahrbarkeit Trail vom Tuxerjoch -> Schmirntal



## franzerl (16. August 2010)

Hi!

Wie fahrbar/unfahrbar ist Eurer Einschätzung nach der Trail vom Tuxer Joch ins Schmirntal für einen durchschnittlich geübten Mountainbiker? 

SG
f


----------



## tiroler1973 (16. August 2010)

Gehtaneta.

Abhängig davon was "DURCHSCHNITT" ist würde ich sagen, dass einige Passagen nicht fahrbar sind. Verglichen mit anderen Übergängen ist es meiner Ansicht nach ein sinniger Übergang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (16. August 2010)

Schau mal hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=307741&highlight=tuxer+joch


----------



## franzerl (16. August 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Gehtaneta.
> 
> Abhängig davon was "DURCHSCHNITT" ist würde ich sagen, dass einige Passagen nicht fahrbar sind. Verglichen mit anderen Übergängen ist es meiner Ansicht nach ein sinniger Übergang.


 

Mit Durchschnitt meinte ich S1 - S2 
http://www.singletrail-skala.de/s2


----------



## Baikabaer (17. August 2010)

Hi,
bei S1-S2-Niveau schiebts du an ein paar Stellen. 
Macht aber nix, ist trotzdem ganz super. 

Bei uns hatte es die Nacht vorher heftig geregnet. Es war alles noch ziemlich naß. Deshalb haben wir sicherlich ein wenig mehr geschoben.

Wann soll es denn übers Tuxerjoch gehen?

Servus,
Roland


----------



## franzerl (17. August 2010)

Hi
Fürs Wochenende habe ich mir die kleine Olpererrunde (Brenner/Pfitscher-/Tuxerjoch) vorgenommen. 

Laut http://www.tourenwelt.at/radtour/124-olperer-runde.html muß 1,5 Stunden getragen werden 
laut http://www.tourenwelt.at/blog/?p=1746 ist 70% befahrbar und 
laut http://www.schymik.de/Transalp/index.html ist für "Geübte" sowieso alles befahrbar - ich stelle mich somit also auf 1,5 Stunden Geschiebe ein. 
SG
franzerl


----------



## mitm_radl_do (17. August 2010)

Servus,

vor nem Monat bin ich da rüber, meine Fahrtechnik würde ich mit schwacher S2 einschätzen..
Ich hab da ungefähr die Hälfte der Strecke geschoben, tragen musst du da nix...
Wert ist es der Übergang so oder so... 

Auf meiner Hp gibts ein paar Fotos, vielleicht hast du Lust zu kucken...


----------



## fatz (17. August 2010)

wenn du max. s3 drauf hast, schiebst du ca. 50hm.


----------



## franzerl (17. August 2010)

mitm_radl_do schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> vor nem Monat bin ich da rüber, meine Fahrtechnik würde ich mit schwacher S2 einschätzen..
> Ich hab da ungefähr die Hälfte der Strecke geschoben, tragen musst du da nix...
> ...


 
@ mitm_radl_do
schöne photos - danke!


----------



## franzerl (17. August 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> wenn du max. s3 drauf hast, schiebst du ca. 50hm.


 

@fatz
danke für die info!


----------



## franzerl (17. August 2010)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Schau mal hier:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=307741&highlight=tuxer+joch


 

@Ride-on-Chris
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (28. September 2010)

ok, bin heuer (vor zwei wochen) auch über das tuxerjoch und hier mal meine einschätzung, da ich glaube, dass ein paar der beschreibungen hier etwas zu optimistisch sind für den durchschnittsbiker. also:


bergauf für gut trainierte biker (biker, die marathons fahren und dafür regelmäßig trainieren zum beispiel) auch mit schwerem rucksack auf der normalstrecke über sommerbergalm hoch zum tuxerjochhaus komplett fahrbar. für nicht so gut trainierte ca 30 - 40% schiebestrecke ab sommerbergalm.

bergab für normalbiker, also jemand der mit *schwerem rucksack* s1 bis leichte s2-trails gut meistert 40-50% fahrbar - jedenfalls wenn es nass ist. viel mehr sollte es aber auch bei absoluter trockenheit nicht sein. der weg ist mittlerweile auf weiten strecken voller grober steine, teilweise hat es tiefe ausgewasche rinnen und große steinplatten für die man schon tialtechniken braucht. ab dem einstieg in den lärchenwald (treppe) wird es  stellenweise steil,  teilweise ausgesetzt und es hat große zum teil verfallene stufen - hier bewegt man sich schon zu weiten teilen auf schwerem s2 bis oberem s3.niveau.


----------



## Biking_Flow (28. September 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> bergauf für gut trainierte biker (biker, die marathons fahren und dafür regelmäßig trainieren zum beispiel) auch mit schwerem rucksack auf der normalstrecke über sommerbergalm hoch zum tuxerjochhaus komplett fahrbar. für nicht so gut trainierte ca 30 - 40% schiebestrecke ab sommerbergalm.
> 
> bergab für normalbiker, also jemand der mit *schwerem rucksack* s1 bis leichte s2-trails gut meistert 40-50% fahrbar - jedenfalls wenn es nass ist. viel mehr sollte es aber auch bei absoluter trockenheit nicht sein. der weg ist mittlerweile auf weiten strecken voller grober steine, teilweise hat es tiefe ausgewasche rinnen und große steinplatten für die man schon tialtechniken braucht. ab dem einstieg in den lärchenwald (treppe) wird es  stellenweise steil,  teilweise ausgesetzt und es hat große zum teil verfallene stufen - hier bewegt man sich schon zu weiten teilen auf schwerem s2 bis oberem s3.niveau.



Das ist ja mal eine detaillierte und hilfreiche Beschreibung 

Noch kurz eine Frage aus Interesse: ist schon lange her, dass ich den Weg gefahren bin... mich würde interessieren, ob der Weg viele Spuren und Schäden von Bikern davon getragen hat, oder ob sich das noch in Grenzen hält?


----------



## powderJO (28. September 2010)

es gab spuren von bikern, auch so manche abkÃ¼rzung durch die spitzkehren im oberen flacheren teil sehen aus wie von bikern geschaffen â aber so genau kann man das ja nie sagen, auch wanderer kÃ¼rzen kehren ab. die groben beschÃ¤digungen am weg sind imho wohl einfach der witterung geschuldet - viel regen = viel wasser = viel erosion.


----------



## sehne (30. September 2010)

Bzgl. deiner Ausführungen zur Schwierigkeit schließe ich mich an. Zu "Bikespuren": Ja im oberen Teil sind eindeutig Erosionsschäden auf Biker zurückzuführen. Sieht aber bei weitem nicht so übel aus wie am Pfunderer.


----------



## powderJO (1. Oktober 2010)

am pfunderer joch sieht es tatsächlich schlimmer aus. oben geht es noch, die ursprünglich echt fast flowigen serpentinen sind schon ordentlich zerstört. die rinnen waren in den kehren so tief, dass es mit dem ht und 80mm nur noch sehr grenzgradig zu fahren war - einige kehren gingen gar nicht mehr.


----------



## MountainMadness (1. Oktober 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> am pfunderer joch sieht es tatsächlich schlimmer aus. oben geht es noch, die ursprünglich echt fast flowigen serpentinen sind schon ordentlich zerstört. die rinnen waren in den kehren so tief, dass es mit dem ht und 80mm nur noch sehr grenzgradig zu fahren war - einige kehren gingen gar nicht mehr.


 
Ich kann mir allerdings nicht vorstellen, dass die ausschließlich von den Bikern kommen sollen. Eventuell wurden die Serpentinen auch in dem weichen Almboden ausgewaschen oder die Bauern nutzen die Gänge zu Bewirtschaftung selber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (14. September 2014)

Bin vor 1 Woche auch über's Tuxer Joch.

Ebenfalls Nässe vorhanden. Der Trail ist für Biker, die ansonsten max. S2 fahren, unter nassen/rutschigen Bedingungen wahrscheinlich nur bis max. 60% fahrbar. Die Treppe weiter unten mit den Holzbalken dazwischen war an dem Tag ne heftige Herausforderung, da das Holz so dermaßen rutschig war, das man auch beim Laufen aufpassen musste nicht sofort auffe Fresse zu fliegen, ein Reifen der Vorne nicht grippt, der wird auch mit seiner noch so extrem guten Fahrtechnik an seine Grenzen kommen, das Teilstück hat demnach imho nix mit S2 zu tun, das ist schlichtweg S3 !!

Ich würde den Trail wie folgt kategorisieren: S2 mit einigen S3-Stellen
Bis auf die Treppe und 2-3 andere kleinere Stellen bin ich das Teil komplett gefahren, es war für mich jedenfalls kräftezehrend


----------

